# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te heqesh reklamat nga MSN Messenger

## MtrX

me ane te ketij patch te vogel, per ata qe dine si perdoret patch  :perqeshje: , mund te heqesh komplet ato reklamat e bezdisshme poshte MSN messenger, qe gjithkush nga ne ka frike se mos i shtype here pas here, duke sjelle popup faqet e MSN qe jane irrituese.... ne kete menyre mundet te largoni hunden e Bill Gates nga dritarja ku ju po beni chat me te njohurit tuaj loooooooool

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ekziston edhe nje menyre tjeter, po pak me e komplikuar. Se pari ju duhet nje program si Hex Editor Merre ketu. Kur e merr, e instalon dhe e hap.

1. Se pari, jij i sigurte qe ke dal nga MSN. Ne system tray, right clik, edhe shtyp Exit. 

2. Tani shko ne C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger dhe gjej file/skedarin qe thote "msnmsgr.exe". Right click dhe shtyp Copy. Gjej nje vend te zbrazet ne folder, right click dhe shtyp Paste qe te krijosh nje kopje (backup). 

3. Hap Hex Editor XVI32 dhe kliko ne File >> Open dhe shko prape ne C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger dhe shtyp dy here msnmsgr.exe. 

4. Kur te hapet nje tabele me disa numra, shko ne Address >> Goto >> dhe zgjidh Hexadecimal. Ne ate kutine ku eshte nje numer dhe nje shenje shkruaj kete *D71F1* dhe shtyp OK. 

5. Vlera, apo kutia e selektuar/highlighted, do jete *74*. Thjesht shtyp *EB* ne vend te atij numri. 

6. Perserit hapat 4 + 5 po ne vend te D71F1 tani shkruaj *D7235* dhe shtyp OK. 

7. Prape do te jete nje numer 74 highlighted, dhe prape nderroje ne *EB*

8. Kur t'i kesh mbaruar keto, zgjidh File >> Save dhe Exit nga Hex Editor. 

9. Rihap MSN Messenger, dhe kur te pyet se a do ta hapesh MSN-in meqe ka pesuar ca ndryshime, kliko Yes dhe nuk do te kete me reklama.

----------


## Hyllien

Ti o ASD po thu kaligrafi ne b'ythe te majmunit me duket.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nesje... po keto pse dalin nje here ? Un kam Norton Internet Security 2003, sec morra dhe nje patch nga microsofti dhe mu zhduken per disa kohe keto reklama. Tani me dalin nja dy te njejta gjithmone. Njera per gra qe kerkojne sex, dhe nje dicka tjeter per me ble pilula me u dobesuar.
Spo me hiqen per qamet. 

Ajo Patch cfar eshte ? Mund te na japesh me shume informacione?

PS: ASD, po MSN si ta heqesh nga tray me exit? Mua me del qe MSN si me thene eshte pjese e integruar e sistemit. Me thote quit programeve qe perdorin pjese te MSN pastaj bej exit !

----------


## Clauss

kete "problem" me msn gjithmone, edhe pse log out e kam pare dhe une. bile nuk ben dot exit edhe sikur ti kesh mbyllur te gjithe IE, ajde le te themi qe kishe ndonje tek msn-hotmail. 
ajo qe mund te besh eshte te besh kill processin e msn, qe ne kete rast eshte run gjithmone ne background. dmth ctrl-alt-del, process tab - end process - msnmbr ( ose nje gje e tille si emer. processi i msn fillon gjithmone me msn+ca letters te tjera, keshtu qe do ta gjesh lehte). megjithese dhe kjo s'eshte zgjidhje optimale, se duhet bere gjithmone manually. peace

----------


## ChuChu

Une s'para e perdor shume Messengerin dhe nuk jam e familjarizuar me te. Di njeri te me thote si mund te fshihen kontaktet perfundimisht? 

Faleminderit.

----------


## edspace

Kuqe, 

Për të fshirë msn messenger: 

- Mbylle si program. Kliko me butonin e djathtë mbi ikonën tek ora dhe zgjidh "exit"
- Mbyll outlook express dhe internet explorer
- Shko tek start > run dhe shkruaj këtë komandë tek kutia e bardhë:
*RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\inf\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove*
- Shtyp butonin OK dhe msn messenger do hiqet nga kompjuteri.

----------


## benseven11

para se ti heqesh  emrat e kontakteve qe nuk i do ti mbash klikon ne messenxher
ne tools/options/privacy dhe nen dritaren e vogel majtas klikon ne nje emer pastaj klikon te shigjeta djathtas block per ta kaluar te lista ne dritaren djathtas bllokuar
pasi e ke bere kete per gjithe emrat ne dritaren majtas dhe i ke kaluar ne dritaren djathtas klikon poshte OK dhe e mbyll messenxherin dhe e ben exit
rightklik te ikona ku eshte ora ne cep te ekranit dhe zgjedh exit
per ti hequr gjithe listen e ketyre kontakteve ndiqet kjo rruge
shiko postin
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=23074 
e ke me detaje cfare duhet te besh
Ka nje problem; sa here qe del version i ri i msn messenxherit dhe te duhet te instalosh msn messenxherin e ri do vesh re qe kontaktet e vjetra do rishfaqen perseri,pasi serveri i messenxherit i ka te ruajtura listat e kontakteve te tua ne databazen e vet dhe gjate instalimit te messenxherit te ri i fut keto emra kontakte automatikisht ne kompjuter duke bere ndryshime te regjistri,keshtu qe do te duhet te rikthehesh perseri tek ky post per per te pare rrugen si ti heqesh
========nje menyre tjeter per te mos i pare fare emrat ne listen e kontakteve ne messenxher
eshte te besh login ne windows me nje account te ri(krijon nje account te ri ne win
dows ben login me accountin e ri dhe kur te shkosh tek messenxheri nuk do i shohesh  listen e kontakteve

----------


## ChuChu

Faleminderit per pergjigjen. Mgjse une desha te dija si mund te zhduken perfundimisht fare edhe nga dritarja e djathte. Por pa problem.

thanks  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ryder

Jo mer si me i fshi ato kontaktet komplet edhe pasi i ben block-delete, qe edhe po te kene aparate kundra-spiunazhi te fshehura ne taka kepucesh mos te te shikojne fare qelbaniket. 
Ptuu

----------


## Clauss

hahahahah, lol ryder. 
faktikisht nje aparat kunder-spiunazhi (touche!) i tille qe amsn (sourceforge.net) , versioni i parafundit. shfrytezonte nje bug te protokollit dhe pervec te tjerave, bente dhe block-checking cdo X minuta.  :buzeqeshje:  tani, protokolli ndryshoi, dhe vrimat u mbyllen, por sidoqofte mos beni add dhe pastaj block pa qene te sigurt ke beni. eshte menyra me e mire mbrojtjeje ndaj kunderspiunazhit    :ngerdheshje:  lol  peace.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Duke luajtur pak me MSN Messenger, gjeta nje menyre tjeter te heqjes se reklamave. 

Ky tutorial eshte per ata qe kane XP Pro ose Home. 

1. Hap Windows Explorer dhe navigo ne  C:\Documents and Settings\Username\Local Settings\Temp (ku *Username* eshte emri i juaj qe perdorni ne XP)

2. Gjej skedarin *Links.txt*. Nese e hap, sheh linqet per reklamat e MSN Messenger. Hape dhe Fshij cdo gje ne te. 

3. Right-click skedarin dhe zgjidh Properties. Poshte Tab-it General, e sheh nje gje qe thote *Attributes*. 

4. Zgjidh Read-Only + Apply + OK. 

5. Nese nuk e ben hapin e fundit, MSN Messengeri i kopjon direkt linqet prape ne Links.txt dhe gjithe ky mund shkon bosh - reklamat dalin prape.

6. Pasi ta kesh bere kete, hap MSN dhe s'do te kete reklama...


P.S. Ishalla s'me gjen Bill-i...   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë njoh mjaft programe që pamundësojnë dukjen e reklamave në MSN Messenger por nuk i përdor fare. Unë i heq reklamat edhe spyware-t me programe të ndryshme në kompjuter por kjo reklama e MSN-së mua s'më bezdis fare dhe më duket se i jep hijeshi MSN-së. Andaj e lë aty si është. Ja e kam marrë një patch që është special për MSN 7.0.0255 BETA dhe i ndryshon shumë funksione si: pamundësimi i "nudges", heqja e "MSN TodaY" etj etj. e ndër to edhe heqja e reklamës. Dhe këtë të të fundit nuk i them ta bëjë.
Reklamat përgjithësisht janë të mërzitshme, por në këtë rast unë i mbaj sepse ato pa i klikuar vetë nuk të hapin asnjë pop-up. Pra po s'i ngacmove ti as ato s'të sjellin telashe.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

